# Looking For Information Can You Help



## seaneyb (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi

Last weekend my uncle gave me a Lemania Watch he told me that it belonged to my grandfather and that he had exchanged it with a italian officer when stationed in Italy in 1945.

He was stationed in Milan and was there during the execution of Mussolini, i have searched the web and found this forum. I am hoping to find out some history on the watch as after searching i have not seen another with this strap.

Also the watch is not running properly it runs for 15 minutes and then freezes and i would like to get it working again so any advice would be appreciated.

Here are the deatils of the watch

Grey Face with 2 small black dials set into it the word Lemania in white on the face. THere are no number on the back but inside the case there is ACIER INOXYDABLE 53409 and the movement 20203 engraved into it.

The strap is leather and some of the stitching has come away, should i have this restitched?

Many thanks to any one who can offer me some advice

Regards

Sean


----------



## seaneyb (Sep 1, 2008)

Apologies i am trying to add some pictures

Regards

Sean


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a pain in the butt the first few times you post pictures, but it does get easier. This might help

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## seaneyb (Sep 1, 2008)

http://photobucket.com/seanwatch

Please follow link to see the watch

thanks

Sean


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Here you go - cracking watch by the way


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fabulous watch,and quite valuable..... 

It will need a mechanical service after all this time, as that is likely to be the original strap, now you have taken it off, put it in a very safe place and not wear it on it, it can only deteriorate and that would be a shame.....


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Fabulous watch,and quite valuable.....
> 
> It will need a mechanical service after all this time, as that is likely to be the original strap, now you have taken it off, put it in a very safe place and not wear it on it, it can only deteriorate and that would be a shame.....


what he said very nice


----------



## seaneyb (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you

Do you have any advice on where i should take it for the service

and it is safe in a display case made by my grandfather i only took it out for the photos

Regards Sean

And thank you for transfering my photos


----------

